
Bay area to Hawaii: Southwest Airlines offers Hawaii flights - sahin-boydas
https://www.cnn.com/travel/article/southwest-airlines-hawaii-fare-sale/index.html
======
sahin-boydas
Southwest Cards

[https://www.southwest.com/html/rapidrewards/partners/credit-...](https://www.southwest.com/html/rapidrewards/partners/credit-
cards/southwest-airlines-rapid-rewards-cards/index.html?clk=GSUBNAV-RR-VISA)

I have a southwest priority card, and I am pretty happy about it.

------
sahin-boydas
It is from San Jose and Oakland airports.

Amazing tips from the points guys [https://thepointsguy.com/guide/southwest-
flights-to-hawaii/](https://thepointsguy.com/guide/southwest-flights-to-
hawaii/)

